# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > قسم التصوير الضوئي >  >  بين أورقة تاروت جولتنا هذه

## الولائي.

السلام عليكــم ورحمـة الله وبركاتــة ،،

صباح الخير ، مساء النور 

صارت لنا جولة في أورقة تاروت ليلة مع زملاء العمل بضيافة الزميل العزيز جعفر الصفار 

و كانت الخاتمة في قهوة القلعة بتاروت و هذه بعض الصور البسيطة للتوثيق لا أكثر أترككم معها 

 
هذا مقر القهوة اللي تعشينا فيها على شرف الزميل جعفر 

 
و هذه استكانة الشاي اللي لي بعد ما خلصت منها 
 
و هذا صحن المشويات اللي دقيت منه لين ما شبعت

----------


## الولائي.

محاولة غاشمة لكي لا تظهر الصورة بالشكل المطلوب من عبود 13 

 
على قولت عبود 13 أنت ملح الحياة يا مرتضى  
 
و ذا فانوص في القهوة

----------


## الولائي.

و ذا صحن المشويات اللي أكلنا بالعافية  

 
و ذي كوثر بنت أخت عبود 13  
 
و هذا أنا أدوب السكر في الشاي الرائع و اللذيذ

----------


## الولائي.

و هنا عبث شوي في استكانات الشاي خفت عليهم يطيحوا 

 
و هذه وحدة ثانية استكانة بس مو لي هههههههه  
 
و هذا مرتضى عند باب خشبي في اورقة تاروت

----------


## الولائي.

و ذا بيت مجهزين للمعاريس الظاهر و الله العالم 

 
و ذا مرتضى بعد في داعوس ثاني  

 
مسجد الشيخ علي بالديرة داخل دواعيس الديرة  


................

و إن شاء الله نجيب لكم تغطية قريبة عن تاروت في أقرب فرصة نطلع لتغطية تاروت في فترة الصباح

----------


## أبو سلطان

شكرا على الصور أخونا الولائي 

إن شاء الله لما انجيكم تعزمونا على استكانة شاي في قهوة القلعه

شكرا أخي على التشويق

----------


## ورده محمديه

تسلم يمناك اخوي على اللقطات الحلوه 
ويعطيك ربي الف عافيه 

موفق,, وعساك على القوه

----------


## الولائي.

> شكرا على الصور أخونا الولائي 
> 
> إن شاء الله لما انجيكم تعزمونا على استكانة شاي في قهوة القلعه
> 
> شكرا أخي على التشويق



هلا فيك أبو سلطان لا شكر على واجب عزيزي 

حياك على العين و الرأس بالخدمة مو بس شاي 

العفو و لو

----------


## الولائي.

> تسلم يمناك اخوي على اللقطات الحلوه 
> 
> ويعطيك ربي الف عافيه  
> 
> موفق,, وعساك على القوه



 
و يمناك سالمة أختي 

و ربي ينطيك ألف عافية يا رب 

موفقين و عساكم على القوة

----------


## شوق المحبة

الـ س ـلآم ع ـليكم ..




ماش ـآء الله تبآرك آلرح ـمن ..


تـ ص ـوير ولآ أح ـلى .. دقيق وَ وآض ـح ..


ش ـهيتنآ عآلـ ش ـآهي وآلمـ ش ـويآآآآت مررره ع ـذآآآب ^_^ ..


وآلله يـ خ ـلي لكم آلبنوته الآموره ع ـيني عليهآ بآآآآرده ..


مـ ش ـوآر وج ـلسه كـ ش ـوووخيآت ..


تـ س ـلم ديآتك وع ـدستك خ ـيوو ..


وربي يـ ع ـطيك الـ ع ـآآآفيه ..




دمتَ بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## النظره البريئه

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
رائعه الصور
يعطيك الف عافيه
وفقك الله

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله*
*صبااح الخير* 
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*صورر رااااائعه جداا*
*واحس الجو رهييييييييب*
*والقلعه حلوه شكلهااا <<<** ماشفتها من قبل* 
*وعليكم بالف عااافيه ع هييك تنزه لطيف*
*وبالشاي والمشاااوي بصراحه عذااباات*
*الله يعطيك العافيه ع التصوير*
*لاعدمناااا الجديد اخوي*
*دمت بخير*
*تحيااتي*

----------


## همس الصمت

ماشاء الله
تصوير جميل جداً
واللقطات جداً رائعة
الله يعطيك الف عافية يارب
على هيك لقطات جميلة ورائعه ..
بالتوفيق يارب ..
وفي إنتظار للمزيد من أطروحاتك الرائعة ..
تحياتي العطرة ..

----------

